# Haben die neuen 4K-TVs überhaupt HDMI 2.0 ?



## Böhser Cabal (28. März 2014)

*Haben die neuen 4K-TVs überhaupt HDMI 2.0 ?*

Hallo Leute.


Ich habe folgendes Problem.

Mein TV an der Wand ist mir mit der Zeit zu klein geworden und was neues muss her.

Nach einiger Suche bin ich beim LG 65LA9659 hängen geblieben.

Ist mit 65 Zoll (164cm)  nicht zu groß, nicht zu klein, hat ne 3D-Funktion und (das ist für mich das wichtigste) auch schon eine 4k-Auflösung am Start.

Für einen Preis von 3100 - 3500€ (je nach Anbieter) ist das für mich auch ein vergleichsweises gutes Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis.

Das 4K-Bild habe ich im Saturn bei mir um die Ecke auch live gesehen, lässt eigentlich keine Wünsche offen.
Und selbst wenn nur eine normale BluRay läuft, ist das Bild trotzdem schärfer, als das beim benachbarten TV, wo nur eine normale Full-HD-Auflösung verfügbar ist.


ABER:


Dieser TV hat anscheinend KEINEN HDMI 2.0-Anschluß.
(Sonst wäre das sicher dabei gestanden. Es wird ja auch hervor gehoben, dass er auch eine USB 3 - Buchse hat...)

4k mit 60fps ist schon ein Wort was da technisch durch das Kabel flutschen kann.

Mir geht es vor allem darum, wenn es mal einen Nachfolger der BluRay geben sollte (oder den Nachfolger vom HD-Fernsehen.)
Dann stehe ich eventuell vor dem Problem, dass ich zwar einen zukunftsfähigen TV habe, den Nachfolger der BR in seinem Player laufen lassen kann, ich aber das Bild nicht durch den "Flaschenhals" HDMI 1.4 bekomme, da ich keine HDMI 2.0 Schnittstelle habe.

Da wird was gemunkelt, dass die TV-Hersteller dieses Problem mit einem Update lösen könnten, allerdings glaube ich nicht so recht daran.


Was meint ihr?


MFG


----------



## ricoroci (28. März 2014)

*AW: Haben die neuen 4K-TVs überhaupt HDMI 2.0 ?*

Also hier steht:


> HDMI-Version 1.4



Ich denke auch nicht, dass ein Update den HDMI standard ändern kann


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. März 2014)

*AW: Haben die neuen 4K-TVs überhaupt HDMI 2.0 ?*

HDMI 1.4 kann 4K nur mit maximal 24 Hz darstellen, die beworbenen 4K@60Hz gehen mit diesem Standard definitiv nicht, dafür braucht es HDMI2.0 oder eine andere Anschlussart. 

HDMI 1.4 ist aber per Firmware-Update auf 2.0 upgradebar so lange die vorhandene Hardware in der Lage ist die Übertragungsfrequenz anzupassen. Der neue Standard macht nichts anderes als die Datenfrequenz zu erhöhen - alles andere bleibt genau gleich. Wenn man also Hardware hat der man per Firmware befehlen kann die schnellere Rate zu fahren ist ein solches Update kein Problem (so lange das Kabel mitspielt - für die Höhere Frequenz brauchts dann auch ein wirklich hochwertiges Kabel).

Bei diesen neuen Geräten sollte das der Fall sein, diese sind also auf HDMI2 upgradebar. Ältere Fernseher deren Hardware das nicht kann können auch per Firmware nicht aufgerüstet werden.


----------



## Böhser Cabal (28. März 2014)

*AW: Haben die neuen 4K-TVs überhaupt HDMI 2.0 ?*



ricoroci schrieb:


> Also hier steht:
> 
> 
> Ich denke auch nicht, dass ein Update den HDMI standard ändern kann


 

Das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht.

Bei dem Bericht Verwirrung um HDMI-2.0 wird folgendes noch erwähnt:



> Aber: Die Hersteller können ihre 4K-Geräte allein durch ein  Firmware-Update – also ohne Hardware-Modifikationen beim Kunden – fit  machen für 2160p60. Sie reduzieren die Farbabtastung  bei der Übertragung auf YCbCr 4:2:0. Durch diese Unterabtastung sinkt  die erforderliche Bandbreite im HDMI-Kanal, woraufhin die 10,2 GBit/s  der bisherigen HDMI-Receiver-Chips dann doch ausreichen.  Farbunterabtastung ist ein bei der Videokodierung und -übertratgung  (HDTV, Blu-ray) übliches Verfahren.



Das riecht für mich aber trotzdem mehr nach einer Mogelpackung...


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. März 2014)

*AW: Haben die neuen 4K-TVs überhaupt HDMI 2.0 ?*

Ok, welche Hersteller dann hier "echtes" HDMI2 können und wer da im Farbraum mogelt um schwache Hardwaree zu kaschieren kann ich dir auch nicht sagen... leider gehe ich in dem Multimediabereich aus Erfahrung immer vom Schlimmsten aus, sprich alles was "Massenware zum kleinen Preis" ist wird letztere Option beinhalten.

Genau wie bei den tollen Angaben was das TV so an Formaten kann... überall steht immer "Kann MKV" aber niemand im niedrigpreiussektor erwähnt die Version - und alle können sie nur 4.0. Wer sein Heimvideo in Version 5 kodiert (was qualitativ deutlich besser sein kann) schaut in die Röhre - oder schließt seinen PC per HDMI Kabel an - denn der VLC Player kanns ja...


----------



## Böhser Cabal (28. März 2014)

*AW: Haben die neuen 4K-TVs überhaupt HDMI 2.0 ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ok, welche Hersteller dann hier "echtes" HDMI2 können und wer da im Farbraum mogelt um schwache Hardwaree zu kaschieren kann ich dir auch nicht sagen... leider gehe ich in dem Multimediabereich aus Erfahrung immer vom Schlimmsten aus, sprich alles was "Massenware zum kleinen Preis" ist wird letztere Option beinhalten.


 
Und was sagst du zu dem von mir ins Auge gefasste Fernseher von LG?

Meinst du der ist fit für die Zukunft?


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. März 2014)

*AW: Haben die neuen 4K-TVs überhaupt HDMI 2.0 ?*

Das kann ich wirklich nicht beurteilen. Normalerweise sollte man bei 4K-Geräten die ja momentan wirklich noch mindestens zur Oberklasse zählen davon ausgehen dass an solche Sachen gedacht wurde - andererseits wird im aktuellen Preiskampf/Preisverfall bei den 4K-lern wahrscheinlich an jedem Euro gespart wos irgendwie geht um konkurrenzfähig zu sein.

Ob das Gerät da HDMI2 mitmacht wenns soweit ist kann dir wohl schlussendlich nur LG selbst beantworten - wobei man bei solchen wirklich rein technischen Anfragen die über "ist da Anschluss XY dran?!" hinausgehen bei den Firmen fast immer nur eine inhaltlose Blocksatzantwort erhält weil die armen Menschen die Kundenanfragen für gefühlte 5€/Stunde bearbeiten müssen solche spezielleren Fragen nicht auf ihrer Standardantwortliste haben.


----------



## Böhser Cabal (28. März 2014)

*AW: Haben die neuen 4K-TVs überhaupt HDMI 2.0 ?*

Mhmmm...ich glaube ich werde da mal die MA im Saturn mit Fragen löchern...die sollten es ja wissen. Aber danke schonmal für deine Antworten.

Was ist eigentlich HDMI-CEC?

Das steht bei der Produktbeschreibung des TVs auch mit dabei...


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2014)

*AW: Haben die neuen 4K-TVs überhaupt HDMI 2.0 ?*



Böhser Cabal schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich HDMI-CEC?
> 
> Das steht bei der Produktbeschreibung des TVs auch mit dabei...


Das sind Steuersignale über HDMI. So kann man theoretisch alle per HDMI verbundenen Geräte mit einer Fernbedienung steuern.
In der Praxis sollten die Geräte aber nicht nur alle CEC unterstützen sondern auch vom gleichen Hersteller kommen damit es wirklich problemfrei geht.


----------



## Tierce (29. März 2014)

Vielleicht wäre es sicherer den Hersteller zu kontaktieren, nicht dass die Saturn Mitarbeiter dir was falsches sagen.


----------



## the.hai (29. März 2014)

*AW: Haben die neuen 4K-TVs überhaupt HDMI 2.0 ?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das sind Steuersignale über HDMI. So kann man theoretisch alle per HDMI verbundenen Geräte mit einer Fernbedienung steuern.
> In der Praxis sollten die Geräte aber nicht nur alle CEC unterstützen sondern auch vom gleichen Hersteller kommen damit es wirklich problemfrei geht.


 
Gebe ich dir insoweit recht 

wir haben zuhause nen recht frischen samsung 65" mit onkyo av-receiver. zu 99% der fälle funzt die bedienung "durch" den fernseher super. man schaltet den fernseher an, der receiver geht mit an, auf den richtigen einstellungen und laut und leise regelt der fernseher auch "indirekt" über ihn. ab und zu klappts aber auch nicht, wenn sehr selten aber halt vorkommend.


----------



## Böhser Cabal (3. April 2014)

*AW: Haben die neuen 4K-TVs überhaupt HDMI 2.0 ?*

Also ich habe insgesammt in 5 verschiedenen Media Märkten bzw. Saturnen mich mal über HDMI 2.0 informiert.

Die Ergebnisse waren teilweise erschreckend was ich als Antwort erhalten habe...denn viele Mitarbeiter konnten mit dem Begriff HDMI 2.0 nichts anfangen.

Allerdings gab es doch den einen oder anderen der mir helfen konnte, und die haben auch gesagt, dass viele TV-Geräte es schlicht und ergreifend nicht haben.

Es gab insgesammt nur 3 (!) Fernseher, welche zukunftssicher waren und bei denen in der Halle standen...2 mal Sony, einmal Samsung...und die kosteten 5000€ oder mehr bei 65 Zoll.

Dann gab es noch einen Samsung-TV, welcher eine Externe Anschlußbox besaß. Die wird dann wohl über kurz oder lang mal austauschbar sein wenn HDMI 2.0 erforderlich sein wird.
Doch 400€ wäre mir der Austausch des externe Kasten dann doch nicht wert.


Ein paar Monate solle man doch noch warten...und spätestens nach der IFA könne man dann wohl bedenkenlos zugreifen.


Bis dahin ist Vorsicht angesagt.


----------



## stevie4one (4. April 2014)

*AW: Haben die neuen 4K-TVs überhaupt HDMI 2.0 ?*

Fakten rund um HDMI 2.0 inkl. Angabe zu 4K TV´s, welche heute schon über HDMI 2.0 verfügen bzw. Software oder Hardware-Update.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. April 2014)

*AW: Haben die neuen 4K-TVs überhaupt HDMI 2.0 ?*



Böhser Cabal schrieb:


> Also ich habe insgesammt in 5 verschiedenen *Media Märkten bzw. Saturnen* mich mal über HDMI 2.0 informiert.
> 
> Die Ergebnisse waren teilweise erschreckend was ich als Antwort erhalten habe...denn viele *Mitarbeiter konnten mit dem Begriff HDMI 2.0 nichts anfangen.*


 
Wieso? Wieso nur bin ich nicht überrascht? 

Aber trotzdem danke für die Aufklärung, dann sollte man da wohl wirklich noch etwas Zeit ins Land gehen lassen.


----------

